# AIB's forbearance data



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2012)

AIB has published its [broken link removed] which contains detailed analysis of mortgages and arrears on pages 113 to 123. 

Types of forebearance , owner occupied mortgages Republic of Ireland (Page 115) 



Interest only|13,442
Term extension|4,964
Arrears capitalisation|1,512
Payment moratorium|1,438
Reduced payment (greater than interest only|1,014
Other|241
Reduced payment (less than interest only)|0
*Total|22,611*What is astonishing about this is that as of 31 December 2011, there was not even a single customer in the Deferred Interest Scheme. These would have been categorised as Reduced payment(less than interest only). 

I don't understand this.

*Loan to value of RoI owner occupied loans 

*

less than 50%|4,132|12.9%
50% to 100%|10,949|34.1%
101% to 150%|12,461|38.7%
150% +|4,610|14.3%
Total|35,152|100%*Loan to value of RoI owner occupied loans which were over 90 days in arrears 

*

|€m|%
less than 50%|223|6.4
50% to 100%|853|24.6
100% to 150%|1,439|41.4
150% +|957|27.6
Total|3,472|100
*Repossessions
*"A total of 73 properties were repossessed in the Republic of Ireland in 2011, the majority of which were through voluntary repossession or abandonment" 

My guesstimate is that around 50 of these were owner-occupied homes.


----------

